# TTOC Owners Club



## Smeetok (Jun 26, 2005)

Even all, its not the end of the world but having joined the TTOC and paid my dues online 3 weeks ago I was hoping by now to have at least one copy of the mag in hand by now ( Chose the option with currenty issue ). I have emailed them to find out an ETA week or so ago but no reply ...

Is this normal or am I just being impatient ?


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

It does take some time, you have to remember there are no full time "staff" at the TTOC, so people have to do what they can, when they can, before or after work and weekends.

Be patient, shouldn't be too much longer


----------



## Smeetok (Jun 26, 2005)

Fair enough, wasn't really aware of the 'amateur' status  thanks for the info....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

it will be worth the wait


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Smeetok said:


> Fair enough, wasn't really aware of the 'amateur' status  thanks for the info....


All done in the free/spare time that everyone has ,,,, but as said worth the wait


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've moved this to the TTOC section to ensure it gets seen by the committee and hence you should get an official response. :wink:


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Smeetok,
Like you I joined 3 - 4 weeks ago and am still waiting for everything to come through. But I appreciate that people give up their own time to do this and I look forward to receiving it all at some stage. It's not life & death after all is it.

Mr L


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Guys

Please be a little patient.

We have personnel issues and this is coupled with a holiday period and some busy times for most of at work... and as if this all wasn't enough :? we also have illness to cope with.

We WILL get to your orders, but it may be a week or so. Email me direct with your order details and I'll chase it up when I'm back home next.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Folks - as current editor of the mag (though a position I've resigned from due to lack of time) I can only echo the other comments posted.

All committee members have full-time jobs and it's sometimes difficult, especially at this time of the year, with holidays etc for us to even keep in contact with each other.

I can only apologise for the delay and assure you that if your payment has cleared, you will DEFINITELY get your goods.

As far as I'm aware, everybody is now back from holiday (I think at least four of the committee members were away at the same time - not together, we're not that close!!) and things are progressing with catching up with the backlog.

While we have got a delivery estimate of 4-6 weeks on every item to cover this eventuality we should never get close to it taking that long and I would hope that you get your magazine and member packs ASAP.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## jameshamilton (Apr 18, 2005)

I don't mind waiting, but not too long, is there anything others can do to help? we've got some good envelope stuffers in the office.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

jameshamilton said:


> I don't mind waiting, but not too long, is there anything others can do to help? we've got some good envelope stuffers in the office.


You don't want to go making comments like that lightly at the moment! 

If you(or any other members) are seriously able to offer time/resource then please im nutts - he will be VERY pleased to hear from you . Thanks.

Lou


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We are short of committee members 

We need someone

- technical (ie web, php, sql, etc)
- a new treasurer (although this *may *be resolved shortly)
- a new editor (although a replacement is on the cards... potentially)
- a new membership secretary

when we can make these replacements, the club will start to run smoothly again


----------



## Smeetok (Jun 26, 2005)

I see now that the TTOC is exactly what it says ... a club and not the 'going concern' the cynic in me thought. Apologies guys didn't mean to stir this up for you .As I said in the original post it ain't the end of the world  . Good luck with the recruiting Nutts..... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Kev


----------

